# City property ?????



## hunt fish trap (Nov 20, 2010)

I trap in a river that is considered to be in city limits and most the bank on the river is city property can i set traps on city property? also i have people that canoe my trap line an set of my muskrat traps what can i do about this?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Trapping rights belong to the riparian property owner. As stated in this case that would be the City.

First you need to find-out if trapping is allowed in the City limits/this location ? (Example) It might be OK in the City limits ? But, not OK where you want to trap because it is Park property. 

If it is OK then you need permission from the city. I would get that in writing. My reason for that is say you get permission from the head of Public Works. Someone comes along and sees you trapping. The first call will be to the Police or CO. Then the Police come out and you have documentation from the City that you have the OK.

Send me a PM with City/location and body of water and I will see if I can find anything ? 
--------------------
Setting off your legal traps is a violation of the hunter harassment law.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

First off learn to hide your traps better and nobody will mess with them. Secondly you might want to attend a city council meeting (get put on the agenda first) and get permission. Be prepared to discuss when where how and what at the meeting. The city may be liable if they give you permission to trap and you catch a dog in a connibear. On the other hand they may want some nuisance animal control.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Malainse is all over this one  Follow his advice and maybe they'll let you. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## hunt fish trap (Nov 20, 2010)

thanks guys


----------

